# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  افتح عينك واحسب

## دمعه حزن

كم عدد القطط الموجودة في الصورة؟ 









تحيااااااااااتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع 

انا اقول يمكن 26 نظره على السريع (5)

----------


## دمعه حزن

العفو حاضرين اخوي

بس غلط وروح احسب عدل

يالله بلا عيارة عدهم 

تحيااااااتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

حسبت طلعوا 22 ونشوف الاجابة (5)

عارف انهم خطأ (5)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههه

يوم عارف انهم خطأ ليش ما عديتهم عدل

كل هذا عياااااااااارة

تحياااتي

----------


## أمير النور

انا اقول 28 قط ، واربعة فيران

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخوي امير النور على المرور الكريم

بس ما فى فيران .. اكيد عندك خلل بعينك (بعيد الشر)

تحياااااتي

----------


## ابن القديح

عددهم 24

صح×خطأ

----------


## أمير النور

بلا في فيران ، شوفي زين ، يلعبون بهم القطاوة الصغار اسفل الصورة ،، خخخخ

----------


## كراميل

مشكوره اخيه على الصوره
 اني عديتهم وطلعوا 25 بعد مانعميت طبعا كك
   كراميل

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طلعت انا العمية ... 
اوكي امير النور بعد غلط لان مو 28 قط


مشكورة اختي كراميل على المرور 
سلامة عينج خيوو .. بس الاجابة غلط


االشاطر ابن القديح.. عفيه عليك
صح24 قط.. يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

الواحد تنعمى عيونه
يسلمو

----------


## بيسان

26

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورين على المرور والرد الكريم

يسلموووو .. يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

بيسان  غلط  حاول مرة اخرى

وسلامة عيونكم

تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## أمير النور

اووووووووووووف ، خلاص عجزنا يا دمعة قولي كم ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من زمان الاجابة قلناها بس انتوا ما تدرون بالدنيا

ابن القديح قال الاجابة 24

----------


## ميمو

حلو انهم جاوبوها
لاني حتى لو ما جاوبوها ما كنت هأعرف عددهم\يسلمو ايديكي

----------


## دمعه حزن

iههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة على المرور الكريم والرد ميمو

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

25

----------

